# Next Hunting rig in the works!



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

So ever since I got the .277 Wolverine I have been wanting to get another Wildcat in the AR-15 and figured I would make a step up and wondered across the 7mm Valkyrie. It is pretty much a 7mm-08 in an Ar-15 platform. The parent case is a 6.5X47 Lapua and out of a 24" barrel they have 140gr bullets at 2850 (max) and 130s pushing 3000 fps (max). Seems like a lot of power for the Ar-15 and could make out to be a nice light weight hunting AR vs the alternative of toting an AR10. Anyways here are a few pictures of the cartridge.

http://www.7mmvalkyrie.com/


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Are there any bolt problems using this round?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty cool. I'm fixing to build another 6.5x47, badass hunting round too.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

JT Powell said:


> Are there any bolt problems using this round?


From what I have heard nothing. All the reviews I have heard of with this cartridge have been great but also this gun will be a strictly hunting cartridge and hopefully might see a hunt out west once I get it build. Trying to keep the whole build around 7.5-8.0lb rifle.



Splittine said:


> Pretty cool. I'm fixing to build another 6.5x47, badass hunting round too.


Still haven't got a 6.5 yet. Kind going in this order bolt gun now AR then after that back to bolt gun. So probably my next bolt gun will be a 6.5. Not sure which one though. Got to get as many guns before I get married lmao.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Good to know, I fixin to pick up a couple lowers before this election and I'm undecided on the caliber. I like the 300 for ammo availability but that 277 seams nice.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

JT Powell said:


> Good to know, I fixin to pick up a couple lowers before this election and I'm undecided on the caliber. I like the 300 for ammo availability but that 277 seams nice.


If you are thinking the .277 wolverine I will say this it an awesome little cartridge but the bullet selection can be difficult. Here is really what you have to choose from if you are hunting anything bigger than a coyote. Or at least what I would use:

Highlighted one are the bullets that are currently available to use.
*85gr TSX *and Nosler E-rip (currently not being made)
90gr Speer Gold Dots and *90gr Nosler Bonded Performance*
*95gr TTSX* (great little shooter but expensive)
100gr Accubonds (not being made at the moment) 
100gr Hornady GMX (should be coming out soon)
*110gr Sierra Pro Hunter*
*110gr Barnes TTSX* (again expensive)
*110gr Barnes TAC TX* (same bullet as the triple shock and the Tac TTSX is the same bullet as the Barnes TTSX)
*110gr Hornady Vmax* (I would use these on deer the reports of what people were getting where great they seem to act like an SST because they are traveling slower)
*120gr Hornady SST*

For predators, varmints, and paper punching:
*85gr Barnes MPG
90gr Varmint Sierra
90gr Speer TNT
110gr Hornady Match 
115gr Nosler Custom Competition
115gr Sierra Match King
*
The powders I am currently using is:
Accurate 1680 for anything up to 100 projectiles
Accurate 2200 for anything 110grs and up.

They have also used Accurate 5744 and Alliant 1200R


----------

